# [Essentials] Webcomics



## mameks (Nov 1, 2011)

Rulesstolen from [Essentials] Manga 2


Spoiler



You can only vote for a webcomic series once.

Don't edit your post when you have a new webcomic to add, just make another post for less confusion. 

This is for *WEBCOMICS* only. Visual novels, manga, and other related genres deserve their own respective lists.

I will allow minus posts, but only for webcomics which have 5 or more votes (for a bit of balance). But don't go all-out and try to minus everything on the list.


*When voting for something give a link to the webcomic you've voted for.*
*Essentials* *[25+]*

*Recommended* *[15+]*

*Noteworthy* *[5+]*
Cyanide and Happiness (6)
Dr. McNinja (5)

*Other* *[*


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Nov 1, 2011)

+1 For
Cyanide & Happiness
Least I Could Do
Blip
VG Cats
Brawl in the Family
Nerf This
MotoKool
Scout Crossing


----------



## alidsl (Nov 1, 2011)

+1 to
darths and droids
cyanide and happiness
LOLDWELL
xkcd
dueling analogs


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 1, 2011)

+1 XKCD http://xkcd.com/

+1 Cyanide & Happiness http://www.explosm.net/comics/


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 1, 2011)

Questionable Content
Teh Gladiators
Dark Legacy Comics


----------



## mameks (Nov 1, 2011)

Updated to [member='legendofphil']'s post


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Nov 1, 2011)

>No Homestuck

God damn casuals.

+1 Homestuck


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Nov 1, 2011)

+1 Nuzlocke http://www.nuzlocke.com/
Goddamn glorious webcomic right there plus it might encourage some to try the challenge,sadly nuzzy takes forever to update


----------



## prowler (Nov 1, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:


> >No Homestuck
> 
> God damn casuals.
> 
> +1 Homestuck


>Homestuck

God damn hipsters


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 1, 2011)

+1 xkcd


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Nov 1, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> > >No Homestuck
> ...


Now dear, just because I like Homestuck doesn't make me a hipster.
Now then, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to listen to indie music, drink some Coffee, while reading a book you haven't heard about.
(:3.


----------



## Velotix (Nov 1, 2011)

Ohh.... Sounds interesting.

+1 Dr. McNinja http://drmcninja.com
+1 Looking for Group http://www.lfgcomic.com
+1 Cucumber quest http://cucumber.gigidigi.com/ , I love this one.

I got others but they haven't updated in a few Months. Some years.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 1, 2011)

+1 for...

Penny Arcade (Duh)
Cyanide and Happiness
Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal (SMBC)
Concerned (Half Life and Death of Gordon Frohman)


----------



## marcus134 (Nov 1, 2011)

+1 to
xkcd
ctrl+alt+del http://www.cad-comic.com/cad/


----------



## duel (Nov 2, 2011)

+1
Questionable Content
Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal
Cyanide and Happiness
XKCD
Penny Arcade
The System
Brawl in the Family
Buttersafe
Buni
Three Word Phrase
VGCats
Dr. McNinja
Those are the ones I read regularly.


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 2, 2011)

+1
nuzlocke
homestuck
so you're a cartoonist
johnny wander
it sucks to be weegie
awkward zombie
xcdk
Black Adventures - http://blackadventurescomic.com
2pstart
nerfnow
stupidfox
Scandinavia and the World
boxerhockey


----------



## Ace (Nov 2, 2011)

Dr. McNinja +1


----------



## JonnyPoots (Nov 2, 2011)

+1 Sinfest

anyone, anyone....


----------



## Gahars (Nov 2, 2011)

marcus134 said:


> +1 to
> ctrl+alt+del http://www.cad-comic.com/cad/



...Really? Just... really?

Anyway, almost forgot.

+1 for Awkward Zombie.


----------



## sputnix (Nov 2, 2011)

+1
Buni  
cyanide & happiness
hejibits


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 2, 2011)

+1
daisyowl


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 2, 2011)

Sequential art.

That's the only webcomic a person will ever need.

Oh
+Bob and George (misleading title, it's a megaman sprite comic)
That comic is awesome. Too bad they stopped making more a while ago, though there's still tons to read.


----------



## naglaro00 (Nov 2, 2011)

+1 
Critical Miss
VGCats
Penny Arcade
Nerf Now
Homestuck


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Nov 2, 2011)

+1
VGcats
Super Effective
The adventures of dr. mcNinja


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 2, 2011)

+1
Snafu Comics

(especially the Power Puff Girl and Grim Tales ones are good)


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Nov 2, 2011)

+1
Player Two
The Adventures of Doctor McNinja
Magical Game Time
Nerf Now
Sandra and Woo
Amazing Super Powers
Dueling Analogs
Not Enough Rings


----------



## mameks (Nov 2, 2011)

Added everything up to the above post.
Except this:


BrightNeko said:


> +1
> it sucks to be weegie


I can't find a proper site for it.
Link it and I'll add it


----------



## boktor666 (Nov 2, 2011)

Zhu Xian +1, it's also called Celestial Destroyer..
It's the comic based on Zhu Xian, a pretty popular internet novel ,and the game where Jade Dynasty is based on.


----------



## mameks (Nov 2, 2011)

boktor666 said:


> Zhu Xian +1, it's also called Celestial Destroyer..
> It's the comic based on Zhu Xian, a pretty popular internet novel ,and the game where Jade Dynasty is based on.


Added.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Nov 2, 2011)

shlong said:


> Added everything up to the above post.
> Except this:
> 
> 
> ...


+1 (mine)
It Sucks to be Weegie


----------



## mameks (Nov 2, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > Added everything up to the above post.
> ...


Kewls, added it with both votes (obviously).


----------



## Pyrofyr (Nov 8, 2011)

Antics
Erfworld
Cyanide and Happiness
Prequel
Overcompensating
xkcd
Hate Song
Anything by KC Green (seriously, all of his stuff)
Problem Sleuth
Butter safe
Surviving The World


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 8, 2011)

+1 XKCD
+1 Super Effective
+1 Roommate Comics


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 8, 2011)

+1
xkcd
Feel Afraid
Clarissa


----------



## notmeanymore (Nov 8, 2011)

Boxer Hockey +1
XKCD +1


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 8, 2011)

-1 to Ctrl Alt Delete just to get that piece of garbage off the list.

Seriously, poison womb. That is all.

If I needed to give a +1, it'd probably be to Cyanide and Happiness.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Seriously, poison womb. That is all.


Can you link to it please, I can't find it

new +1's from me

Dr.Mcninja
Super effective


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2011)

+1 Hejibits
www.hejibits.com


----------



## chinboogie (Nov 9, 2011)

+1 Cyanide and Happiness.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 9, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, poison womb. That is all.
> ...



Everything you need to know


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



I wouldn't say Tim trying to be serious was what killed CAD.
What killed it was him not being funny anymore. That story arc just kind of fit perfectly with the comics end.

Too bad too, because CAD used to be great.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 11, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...



I would say that Buckley has never really been capable of producing anything great. The Poison Womb arc, however, was the comic's leap from "Poorly written and drawn webcomic rip off of Penny Arcade" to "Fecal Waterslide"


----------



## Velotix (Nov 15, 2011)

Gack... Not that stupid arc.... But never mind that. Thanks to whoever posted Nuzlocke I'm freaking in love with it and now feel the need to +1 it. mostly since he just finished his Season 2.

+1 Nuzlocke.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 15, 2011)

I will -1 Ctrl+Alt+Del too and +1 It Sucks to be Weegie


----------



## Gahars (Nov 26, 2011)

+1 to Powerup Comics

It's kind of like the Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff of "Two Gamers on a Couch" webcomic, meta-ness and all.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 27, 2011)

VGcats is only 4? 
+1 to VGcats

Every update feels like Christmas.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 12, 2011)

+1 to Pokémon-X


----------



## Seven (Jan 2, 2012)

+1 Homestuck

Actually could you lump that under MS Paint Adventures since that includes Homestuck, Problem Sleuth, et al.? If not,

+1 Problem Sleuth
+1 Johnny Wander
+1 Hark! A Vagrant
+1 Dinosaur Comics
+1 Gunshow Comic
+1 Cucumber Quest
+1 Penny Arcade (duh)
+1 Nedroid (holy hell why is this not on the list)


----------



## sputnix (Jan 3, 2012)

+1 Romantically Apocalyptic


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jan 3, 2012)

+1 Cyanide and happiness


----------



## alidsl (Jan 10, 2012)

+1
poorly drawn dinosaurs
rare candy treatment


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jan 20, 2012)

+1
Cyanide and happiness


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 30, 2012)

+1 Chaos Life


----------



## AndreasSE (Feb 5, 2012)

+1 to
TwoKinds
Bittersweet Candy Bowl
Strays
xkcd
Slightly Damned
SugarStars
Ballerina Mafia


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Mar 11, 2012)

+1
Bittersweet Candy Bowl
@[member='shlong']
you can't avoid updating forever


----------



## Haloman800 (Aug 17, 2012)

+1 Brawlinthefamily.com .  Only one I've ever really liked. I need to catch up with it..


----------



## wafflebeard (May 16, 2013)

+1 to
Girl Genius
Dr. McNinja
Goblins
Bearmaggedon
Nedroid
JL8: A Webcomic (formerly Little League)
Broodhollow
Chainsawsuit
Next Town Over
Daisy Owl (RIP)
Dinosaur Comics
Subnormality


----------



## kehkou (May 16, 2013)

+1
Cyanide and Happiness
Teen Girl Squad
Gahars' sig


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 12, 2013)

+1 for Heroes of the Void
http://www.void-comics.com/ (shameless plug)


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jul 30, 2015)

[+1]

Cyanide and Happiness
Doodle Time with Sarah Andersen
Molg H. (Weird but addicting)


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 15, 2015)

Not sure if stated before but I like gamer cat and business cat


----------



## endoverend (Aug 15, 2015)

+1 chainsawsuit.com


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 19, 2015)

campcomic.com/


----------



## Lucar (Jan 29, 2016)

+1 Homestuck READ IT FOR GODDAMN SAKE IT'S FUCKING AMAZE


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

+1 for xkcd


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 13, 2016)

+1 xkcd
+1 Brawl in the Family


----------



## daweasel27 (Aug 5, 2017)

RuBy


----------

